# Is everyone over 40 automatically prescribed Clexane?



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Just wanted to pick anyone's brains about their protocol experience, in every transfer I've been prescribed clexane, I take it without question. 

Please don't just read and not bother to comment this is a shared resource for us ladies battling with similar issues,  if your over 40 trying to have a baby and have been prescribed clexane or similar please just drop a comment to say if you were prescribed it, did you get told why, if you took it and did it help?

Thanks
Ikle xxx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I was prescribed it each time and had it or the equivalent on nhs until after my baby was born last year, aged 45. Didn’t enjoy the injections but was happy to do them if it helped our chances. I read that research showed it was helpful for various reasons and I didn’t want any blood clotting risks whether that was likely or not! 

All the best x


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Iklefeet,

I was prescribed clexane injections when I was having my ivf. Honestly I can’t remember been told why   or maybe I forgot. I thought its part of getting the body ready. Anyway, you can alway talk to you doctor about it.

Sorry not much information. 

Sweet mother


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks so much ladies for taking the time to share your experience is been really useful in helping me decide what to do. 

I wish you all the best,  lkle x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Apart from being used for clotting issues, which can be hereditary, it is prescribed for the clotting issues because estrogen rises in pregnancy and makes the blood thicker and therefore susceptible to clotting. In addition, according to my dr. Braverman (rip), it helps with immune issues as well. I don’t have any clotting issues, but for both my successful pregnancies (in my 30s), I was using Clexane.


----------

